# Microsoft entschuldigt sich für GDC-Party mit sexy Schulmädchen-Tänzerinnen



## Peter Bathge (19. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Microsoft entschuldigt sich für GDC-Party mit sexy Schulmädchen-Tänzerinnen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Microsoft entschuldigt sich für GDC-Party mit sexy Schulmädchen-Tänzerinnen


----------



## alu355 (19. März 2016)

Weiblicher O-Ton: 
"Sehen doch lecker aus."
Nach Sichtung des Profils von Kamina Vincent:
"Na kein Wunder, daß es da ein Problem gibt."


Ach ganz nebenbei, halbnackt ist da gar nichts, das solltet ihr schleunigst korrigieren - sind ganz normale Gogo Tänzer und ja da gibts einen Unterschied zu Strippern.
(Außer ihr geht nach dem SJW Duden, wo das zeigen von Fußknöcheln schon megaporno ist.)


----------



## Emke (19. März 2016)

> This is the first fucking time I've felt this unwelcome at a games event. I know it happens and it shits me.


https://twitter.com/spamoir/status/710703382688714753 - Sie weiß das so was passieren kann, fühlt sich deshalb unwohl wegen dem und beleidigt ein Unternehmen weil es ihr nicht passt? 

Was soll man dazu eigentlich noch sagen... einfach umdrehen und rausgehen war wohl keine Alternative


----------



## Peter Bathge (19. März 2016)

alu355 schrieb:


> Ach ganz nebenbei, halbnackt ist da gar nichts, das solltet ihr schleunigst korrigieren - sind ganz normale Gogo Tänzer und ja da gibts einen Unterschied zu Strippern.
> (Außer ihr geht nach dem SJW Duden, wo das zeigen von Fußknöcheln schon megaporno ist.)



Guter Punkt. Ich hab extra nichts von "Stripper" geschrieben, das wäre falsch. Über "halbnackt" kann man sicher diskutieren, aber deinen Vorschlag der Go-go-Tänzer nehme ich gerne an, danke


----------



## Honigpumpe (19. März 2016)

Die Viktorianisierung der Gesellschaft schreitet voran. Fast hätte ich "Talibanisierung" geschrieben.

In Friedrichshain-Kreuzberg sollen in der Werbung keine lächelnden Frauen mehr gezeigt werden. Da ist es nicht weit bis zum türkischen Sultanerlaß, daß Frauen nicht mehr in der Öffentlichkeit lachen dürfen.

So gehen die SJWs Hand in Hand mit den Steinzeitideologen.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. März 2016)

Was soll SJW bedeuten? Kann mit der Abkürzung nix anfangen


----------



## Panth (19. März 2016)

Ich fand die Tänzerinnen schon auf den damaligen "Nerd"-Events, als wirklich da nur Männer rumliefen, vollkommen fehl am Platz. Dennoch, was Kamina Vincent da macht, finde ich genauso merkwürdig. Sie ist offensichtlich eine Frau, die was ihre Frisur, ihr Auftreten und inbesondere ihre Sprache angeht, nach Möglichkeit unkonventionell sein will. Wenn nun aber ein Unternehmen, das frei entscheiden kann, wie sie etwas ausrichten, etwas unkonventionell macht, dann ist das sofort sexistisch. Zudem ist ihre Logik total birnig ... "Die Frauen sind nicht schuld." Hallo? Denkst die, diese "Frauen" sind glücklich über Kamina Vincents Meinung, denn wenn wir alle Grauzonen-Konventions streichen, haben diese "Frauen" deutlich weniger Arbeit, bedeutet die Nachfrage sinkt und einige werden davon arbeitslos. Immerhin können sie dann feministisch arbeitslos sein oder was? Menschliche Ideologie ist (siehe Kommunismus, Faschismus) das gefährlichste überhaupt, weil Regeln aufgezwungen werden, die eine Gruppe vertritt, aber keine reale wissenschaftliche Basis haben (wie der Kapitalismus durch die VWL).


----------



## Sanador (19. März 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Was soll SJW bedeuten? Kann mit der Abkürzung nix anfangen


*S*ocial *J*ustice *W*arrior


----------



## Gandalf1107 (19. März 2016)

Die Menschheit wird echt immer bekloppter, für jeden scheiss wird heute mit Arsch und Tittchen geworben, aber da regt man sich dann auf?

Da müsste man ja bei jeder Tuningmesse direkt die diplomatischen Beziehnungen abbrechen.......


----------



## Orzhov (19. März 2016)

Ich schmeiß mich weg. Will einerseits Frauen in der Branche stärken, führt sich aber selber wie der letzte Femininazi und bekräftigt nur entsprechende Vorurteile.


----------



## Bonkic (19. März 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mich weg. Will einerseits Frauen in der Branche stärken, führt sich aber selber wie der letzte Femininazi und bekräftigt nur entsprechende Vorurteile.



na ja, man sollte jetzt nicht den fehler machen und den gesamten konzern dafür verantwortlich machen.
den microsoft-bossen ist die ganze sache ja offenbar auch ziemlich peinlich. und ich glaube nicht, dass das nur imagepflege ist.
vermutlich hat da irgendein veranstalter mal eine "tolle" idee gehabt.


----------



## Asgard1 (19. März 2016)

Wurden die Leute da gezwungen sich die Frauen an zu schauen?
Wenn nein? Wo ist das Problem, wenn die Tänzerinnen sich für Geld in die Outfits zwängen, ist doch alles gut.
Und mal ehrlich wo ist da der Unterschied zu manchen Frauen am WE in der Disco!?!?


----------



## Urbs11 (19. März 2016)

... hätten die weiblichen Gäste auch Unwohlsein empfunden, wenn statt der Mädchen, halbnackte Kerle getanzt hätten? Oder hätte Microsoft sich entschuldigt wenn dann Männer Unwohlsein geäußert hätten?
Sicher nicht!
Ja die Welt ist sexistisch und unfair, aber Männern gegenüber.


----------



## Urbs11 (19. März 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Was soll SJW bedeuten? Kann mit der Abkürzung nix anfangen


... eigentlich nur eine moderne Form von Faschisten, moderner Meinungsterror und Denunziation.
Menschen die sich selbst für die Guten halten, aber unsere Gesellschaft ins tiefste ideologisch verbrämte Mittelalter zurückführen. Menschen die die Errungenschaften der Zivilisation mit Füßen treten und es noch nicht mal merken.


----------



## belakor602 (19. März 2016)

Mein Gott wenn Frauen sich wegen solchen Kleinigkeiten unwohl fühlen und nicht in die "Gaming-Industrie" einsteigen wollen dann haben diese Frauen halt Pech gehabt. Umgekehrt genauso, wenn man männliche muskulöse Tänzer ausstellen würde und es gebe männliche Zicken dennen das nicht passt sollen sie sich doch auch schleichen. Ich kann es nicht fassen dass wir alle Ecken und Kanten für die Menscheit auspolstern müssen und schauen dass auch ja nicht sich irgendwer irgendwann unwohl fühlt und wir die gesamte Menschheit, Kultur etc. an ein paar einzelne anpassen, anstatt zu verlangen dass die Leute sich anpassen.

Unsere Gesellschaft verkommt zu einem Haufen emotionaler/mentaler Schwächlinge, wie soll man stärker, gescheiter und weiser werden ohne Konfligkt, Schwierigkeiten, adversen Situationen und halt Momente in denen man sich "unwohl" fühlt?


----------



## Bonkic (19. März 2016)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Mein Gott wenn Frauen sich wegen solchen Kleinigkeiten unwohl fühlen und nicht in die "Gaming-Industrie" einsteigen wollen dann haben diese Frauen halt Pech gehabt.



ähm, ich würde da sehr wahrscheinlich auch ein gewisses unwohlsein verspüren, weil es einfach völlig deplatziert und  peinlich ist.
und ich bin weder eine frau noch schwul.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (19. März 2016)

> Das war eindeutig falsch und wird nicht toleriert



Was ist falsch an sexy Tänzerinnen in Schuldmädchenkostümen? Gut, den Damen wären vielleicht die Chippendales lieber gewesen, aber lasst doch wenigstens den Männern ihren Spaß. Was solls, das nächste mal können sie ja mit Burka auftreten...


----------



## 4C4B (19. März 2016)

Panth schrieb:


> Ich fand die Tänzerinnen schon auf den damaligen "Nerd"-Events, als wirklich da nur Männer rumliefen, vollkommen fehl am Platz. Dennoch, was Kamina Vincent da macht, finde ich genauso merkwürdig. Sie ist offensichtlich eine Frau, die was ihre Frisur, ihr Auftreten und inbesondere ihre Sprache angeht, nach Möglichkeit unkonventionell sein will. Wenn nun aber ein Unternehmen, das frei entscheiden kann, wie sie etwas ausrichten, etwas unkonventionell macht, dann ist das sofort sexistisch. Zudem ist ihre Logik total birnig ... "Die Frauen sind nicht schuld." Hallo? Denkst die, diese "Frauen" sind glücklich über Kamina Vincents Meinung, denn wenn wir alle Grauzonen-Konventions streichen, haben diese "Frauen" deutlich weniger Arbeit, bedeutet die Nachfrage sinkt und einige werden davon arbeitslos. Immerhin können sie dann feministisch arbeitslos sein oder was? Menschliche Ideologie ist (siehe Kommunismus, Faschismus) das gefährlichste überhaupt, weil Regeln aufgezwungen werden, die eine Gruppe vertritt, aber keine reale wissenschaftliche Basis haben (wie der Kapitalismus durch die VWL).





Also hast ja mit fast allem Recht was du sagst, aber das letzte ist ja wohl absoluter Blödsinn die Marktwirtschaftslehre hat sehrwohl eine wissenschaftliche Basis ich z.B. gehöre der Österreichischen Schule der Nationalökonomie an (z.B. Roland Baader) und das andere sind die Spinner von denen du redest die sogenannten Keynesianer (Keynesianismus) und das was wir hier haben in Deutschland ist KEIN Kapitalismus sondern Korporatismus und Sozialismus denn wir haben eine Staatsquote von 70% (Steuern)! Und schon Mussolini wollte lieber das seine Staatsform, nicht Faschismus sondern Korporatismus genannt wird. Also was ich damit sagen will ist, die Marktwirtschaftslehre ist sehrwohl eine Wissenschaft!


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2016)

oh je
so viel männliche Peinlichkeit auf einen haufen und so wenig Gesicht um seine Hände darein zu vergraben 

Natürlich, weil ihr Bigott seid müssen das auch andere, weswegen man auch solche Ausreden treffen kann wie "ja wenn das Männer wären"
Außerdem liebe Dreibeinchen, nur weil sich jeman aufreitzend anzieht heißt das nicht, dass diese Person es auch für euch tut, weswegen schonmal ein krasser Unterschied besteht zu anderen Ereignissen
Aber gut, was will von wem erwarten der nur die Vogelstraußtaktik als Totschlagargument bringt und meint damit nen Punkt zu haben

Könnt ihr jetzt bitte aus dem Internet gehen und euer Stammtischgeblubber mitnehmen? Danke


----------



## Wynn (19. März 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Was soll SJW bedeuten? Kann mit der Abkürzung nix anfangen



Urban Dictionary: social justice warrior

Ist so einen USA Tumblr Sache


----------



## Urbs11 (19. März 2016)

... naja wenn man sich diese Kamina mal so anschaut.
Eindeutig eine frustrierte Feminazi. Gruseliges etwas!
Leider sind es genau solche Leute die heutzutage die Welt prägen, die Gesellschaft vor sich hertreiben.
Die political correctness ist zu einem Monster geworden und gibt irgendwelchen Egomanen und psychisch labilen Menschen die man früher eher bemitleidet hätte auf einmal Macht.
Eine traurige Welt.


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2016)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> Eine traurige Welt.



Ja, das es solche Ewig Gestrigen wie dich noch gibt ist sehr traurig
Da fühlt sich wohl jemand bedroht


----------



## Urbs11 (19. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> oh je
> so viel männliche Peinlichkeit auf einen haufen und so wenig Gesicht um seine Hände darein zu vergraben
> 
> Natürlich, weil ihr Bigott seid müssen das auch andere, weswegen man auch solche Ausreden treffen kann wie "ja wenn das Männer wären"
> ...



... äh ich glaube du verstehst den Sinn von bigot nicht, diese Beschreibung trifft wohl viel eher auf solche wie dich, oder Kamina zu. Ihr seit diejenigen die die Welt mit ihrer Ideologie terrorisieren.
Und hier geht es gerade nicht um irgendwen, sondern explizit um die Tänzerinnen auf der GDC Party und ja sicher haben die sich nicht für die Gäste so angezogen, sondern fürs Geld, es war für die nichts weiter als ein Job. Das man so etwas so sehr zum Thema macht, ist erschreckend. Da frage ich mich nur wie lang es noch dauert bis die Inquisition wieder unterwegs ist, oder Steinigung auch im Westen zur Normalität wird.
Und der Zusammenhang mit der Vogelstrauß Taktik ist wohl nur dir klar.
Mir zb. geht es hier ganz eindeutig um die geradezu religiös betriebene Prüderie. Wenn man die political correctness über alles stellt wird die Welt ein sehr trauriger und unangenehmer Ort.
Als ich noch klein war hat man mir beigebracht nicht immer alles so Ernst zu nehmen, über den Dingen zu stehen und andere Anders sein zu lassen. Es zu ertragen. Die Meinungsterroristen sind dazu weder willens noch in der Lage, sie versuchen nur allen anderen ihre verquere Moral aufzudrängeln.


----------



## Urbs11 (19. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja, das es solche Ewig Gestrigen wie dich noch gibt ist sehr traurig
> Da fühlt sich wohl jemand bedroht



... ja sicher fühle ich mich bedroht! Weil Menschen wie du die Welt, unser Zusammenleben zur Hölle machen. Alles könnte so entspannt sein, wenn ihr mal von eurem hohen Roß herunterkommen würdet. Menschen wie du sind es die Welt zu so einem hässlichen Ort machen und ihr merkt es noch nichtmal, habt eine total verquere, selbstzerstörerrische Denkweise.


----------



## 4C4B (19. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja, das es solche Ewig Gestrigen wie dich noch gibt ist sehr traurig
> Da fühlt sich wohl jemand bedroht



Haha kannst mich mit dazu zählen Politische Korrektheit führt direkt zu Faschismus!!! Immer diese Tugendwächter.


----------



## Urbs11 (19. März 2016)

4C4B schrieb:


> Haha kannst mich mit dazu zählen Politische Korrektheit führt direkt zu Faschismus!!! Immer diese Tugendwächter.



Heutzutage ist politische Korrektheit Faschismus! Wird von den Mächtigen als Waffe benutzt die Bevölkerung zu unterdrücken und zu manipulieren. Die Medien sind dazu ein Werkzeug, auf Gamestar zb. wird man mittlerweile aufs übelste Zensiert, bzw. gleich gesperrt, wenn man eine Meinung vertritt die von Oben nicht gewollt ist. Und Leute wie Enisra merken noch nichtmal das sie nur benutzt werden. Die DDR und Stasi waren nur Kindergarten gegen das was heutzutage passiert.
Aber ich hab wenig Sorgen das diese Entwicklung von Dauer ist. Es wird schon bald richtig knallen und dann wird die political correctness ganz schnell vergessen sein und auch Leute wie Enisra werden dann richtige Sorgen haben, anstatt sich über sowas aufregen zu können. Sowas sind nur Wohlstandsprobleme von Menschen die keine echten Probleme haben.


----------



## 4C4B (19. März 2016)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> Heutzutage ist politische Korrektheit Faschismus! Wird von den Mächtigen als Waffe benutzt die Bevölkerung zu unterdrücken und zu manipulieren. Die Medien sind dazu ein Werkzeug, auf Gamestar zb. wird man mittlerweile auf übelste Zensiert, bzw. gleich gesperrt, wenn man eine Meinung vertritt die von Oben nicht gewollt ist. Und Leute wie Enisra merken noch nichtmal das sie nur benutzt werden. Die DR und die Stasi waren nur Kindergarten gegen das was heutzutage passiert.
> Aber ich hab wenig Sorgen das diese Entwicklung von Dauer ist. Es wird schon bald richtig knallen und dann wird die political correctness ganz schnell vergessen sein und auch Leute wie Enisra werden dann richtige Sorgen haben, anstatt sich über sowas aufregen zu können. Sowas sind nur Wohlstandsprobleme von Menschen die keine echten Probleme haben.




Bin voll bei dir, mehr gibt es da nicht zu sagen!!!


----------



## 4C4B (19. März 2016)

Aber es ist auch wichtig das man sich noch mit anderen Sachen beschäftigt les mal meinen 1 Komment den ich hier geschriebselt habe! #weiterunten


----------



## belakor602 (19. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ähm, ich würde da sehr wahrscheinlich auch ein gewisses unwohlsein verspüren, weil es einfach völlig deplatziert und  peinlich ist.
> und ich bin weder eine frau noch schwul.



Dann hast du halt Pech gehabt. Du fühlst dich unwohl, toll, und? Ich bin auch nicht schwul, männliche Tänzer würden mich jetzt aber nicht unwohl fühlen lassen. Und selbst wenn, und? Man kann gerne das Unwohlsein auch ausdrücken aber deswegen irgendwelche ideologischen Statements zu machen dass DAS der Grund für x und y ist, und das sich Microsoft deswegen entschuldigen muss ist doch einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Bonkic (19. März 2016)

inwiefern hab ich pech gehabt?
ich würd einfach wieder gehen. wenn es microsofts ziel war, gäste zu vergraulen, dann haben bzw hätten sie, was mich angeht, das wohl geschafft.


----------



## Urbs11 (19. März 2016)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Dann hast du halt Pech gehabt. Du fühlst dich unwohl, toll, und? Ich bin auch nicht schwul, männliche Tänzer würden mich jetzt aber nicht unwohl fühlen lassen. Und selbst wenn, und? Man kann gerne das Unwohlsein auch ausdrücken aber deswegen irgendwelche ideologischen Statements zu machen dass DAS der Grund für x und y ist, und das sich Microsoft deswegen entschuldigen muss ist doch einfach nur lächerlich.



Wenn es nur bei den ideologischen Statements bleiben würde, wäre ja alles nicht so schlimm. Es ist daraus aber schon lange gefährlicher Aktionismus geworden, der die Gesellschaft vor sich hertreibt und die Menschen dazu bringt sich wie verängstigte Hasen zu verhalten.


----------



## kidou1304 (19. März 2016)

Wenn ich sowas immer wieder lese, dass Frauen für die gleiche Arbeit weniger Lohn bekommen...bin keine Frau, aber bei sowas geht mir der Hut hoch, die ganzen Chefs müssten man alle ne tracht Prügel verpassen und den Politikern die das nich unter Strafe stellen auch.


----------



## Urbs11 (19. März 2016)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas immer wieder lese, dass Frauen für die gleiche Arbeit weniger Lohn bekommen...bin keine Frau, aber bei sowas geht mir der Hut hoch, die ganzen Chefs müssten man alle ne tracht Prügel verpassen und den Politikern die das nich unter Strafe stellen auch.



??? Und wo bist du gerade?
Aber gut ich werd mal darauf eingehen, auch wenn du Unsinn geschrieben hast, der noch dazu völlig am Thema vorbei war.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjWBXbGVyQU

ps. ich find sie geil!!!


----------



## Cicero (19. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ähm, ich würde da sehr wahrscheinlich auch ein gewisses unwohlsein verspüren, weil es einfach völlig deplatziert und  peinlich ist.
> und ich bin weder eine frau noch schwul.



Wäre ich eine Frau, würde ich Dir recht geben. 

Ich finde den "Protest" von Presse und Fachbesuchern aber trotzdem etwas heuchlerisch. Denn die gleichen Gruppen gehen bei der IFA in Berlin, der CES in Las Vegas, etc. pp. dann doch  gerne  mal auf bestimmte "After Show Partys" nach Messeschluß. Ich sage nur "Coyote Ugly". Insofern kann ich das nicht so ganz ernst nehmen. Und ehrlich gesagt habe ich auch noch nie von Protest bei der E3 oder den Cosplay Events gehört, dass die Mädels zu leicht bekleidet wären. 

Wie gesagt, den Protest von Frauen könnte ich verstehen. Alles andere ist aber schon etwas geheuchelt....


----------



## oli3d (19. März 2016)

ddd<yxcvbbnn...

Uhhh . pardon...(Tastatur gesäubert)

Na gut jetzt muss ich noch was dazu schreiben.

Warum muss für so eine Meldung immer eine dieser unwichtigen Twitter Tanten, die ausserhalb deren Realitätsblase niemand kennt, zitiert werden.
Warum fragt man nicht mal die Tänzerinnen zu diesen Thema?
Warum sollte eine Firma Leute einstellen, nur weil sie in der Firma in der Minderheit als Geschlecht/sexuelle Aussrichtung in der Minderheit sind.
Ich stelle leute nach ihren Fähigkeiten ein und nicht irgendwelche dahergelaufenen Schmarotzer, die über die SWJ Schiene auf einmal ein Stück von dem großen Kuchen (Spiele) abhaben wollen.

Moin
Oli


----------



## belakor602 (19. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Da fühlt sich wohl jemand bedroht



Ja das tue ich, sehr sogar. Ich sehe in dieser Political Correctness Wahn nur eine starke Einschränkung der Freiheit auf uns kommen. 

Übrigens PC hat z.B zu Ausdrücken wie "Menschen mit besonderen Bedürfnissen" geführt. Ich habe den Zivildienst bei einem Behindertenheim gemacht, und da auch das Thema mal angesprochen mit den Behinderten dort. Waren all der Meinung dass "Behinderte" der bessere Ausdruck ist und fühlten sich unwohl bei dem Ausdruck "Menschen mit besonderen Bedürfnissen". Sie mögen dieses Rumtänzeln nicht, diese Falscheit nicht.

Sie sind Menschen wie wir und mögen es wenn man direkt und ehrlich mit ihnen ist. Ich habe mit den Behinderten gewitzelt, sie verarscht, teilweise auch auf ihrer Behinderung bezogen und sie haben mich zurück verarscht. Alles natürlich im guten Humor, und wir hatten alle Spaß.

Und ich habe Angst davor dass so ein Umgang bald nicht mehr möglich sein. Ein rauerer Ton wenn man so sagen will. Man wird sich nur noch Honig ums Maul schmieren dürfen jeder muss politisch korrekte Ausdrücke verwenden und wenn man das nicht tut gibts Strafen. Und wehe man kritisiert sowas,  denn dann ist man sofort Homophob, Misoginyst, Rassist, "Menschen mit besonderen Bedürfnissen" - feindlich und der letzte Abschaum. Man muss natürlich alle geisteskranken Other-kins berücksichtigen und respektieren denn sie waren ja alle mal im früheren Leben irgendwelche Tiere. Oh und wehe man vergisst eines der tausen Pronouns die sich irgendwelche Tumblr-Verrückten einfallen lassen.

Nein so eine zwangsgepolsterte Zukunft will ich nicht. Und die Anfänge sind leider schon da. Wenn du mal in die Zukunft blicken willst schau doch einfach auf Tumblr. Das sollte jeden geistig nicht abnormen Menschen abschrecken. Ich will keine Zukunft die die Welt an diese Menschen anpasst, diese Verrückten sollen sich an die Welt anpassen und ihren non-binary other-kin Bullshit lassen.

Aber PC steht ja dafür sich an Minderheiten anzupassen anstatt umgekehrt. Egal wie sinnvoll dass auch meist ist.


----------



## Urbs11 (19. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja, das es solche Ewig Gestrigen wie dich noch gibt ist sehr traurig
> Da fühlt sich wohl jemand bedroht



Ich glaub zwar nicht, daß Menschen wie du Argumenten zugänglich sind.
Aber ich bin auch nicht so gut darin sie rüberzubringen, mich auszudrücken.
Zum Glück gibt es das Internet und darin eine menge Leute die eben darin gut sind und deren Argumente ich teile.
Auch Frauen, vielleicht bist du bei denen eher dazu geneigt, mal etwas über deine eigene Denkweise zu reflektieren.
Hier eine der ich schon gern zugehört habe.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=karen+straughan


----------



## belakor602 (19. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> inwiefern hab ich pech gehabt?
> ich würd einfach wieder gehen. wenn es microsofts ziel war, gäste zu vergraulen, dann haben bzw hätten sie, was mich angeht, das wohl geschafft.



Genauso wie jede normale Person es tun würde. Dann gibts die, die zu Twitter gehen, behaupten dass sowas moralisch verwerflich ist, Microsoft Sexistisch ist und Schuld daran dass Frauen nicht  Gaming-Journalisten werden und zwingen Microsoft sich zu entschuldigen.

Ich behaupte wenn so eine Kleinigkeit Frauen abhält Gaming-Journalisten zu werden, dann wollten sie es nie wirklich. Mann kann ja wohl auch ein bisschen Rückgrat verlangen.


----------



## kidou1304 (19. März 2016)

@URBS11: ja es war eher ein Nebenthema da: "So erhalten weibliche Programmierer und Designer etwa durchschnittlich weniger Lohn als ihre männlichen Kollegen." 

Habe mich lediglich darauf bezogen und in diesem Zusammenhang wohl eher kein Blödsinn losgelassen, außer du empfindest ungleiche Bezahlung von Mann und Frau für exakt die gleiche Arbeit/Stelle als gerecht^^


----------



## Urbs11 (19. März 2016)

Die Linken und Grünen von Heute sind die Nazis von damals. Eben so Menschen, die einer selbstzerstörrerischen Ideologie hinterherlaufen und sich dabei für die besseren Menschen halten, glauben im Recht zu sein.


----------



## Urbs11 (19. März 2016)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> @URBS11: ja es war eher ein Nebenthema da: "So erhalten weibliche Programmierer und Designer etwa durchschnittlich weniger Lohn als ihre männlichen Kollegen."
> 
> Habe mich lediglich darauf bezogen und in diesem Zusammenhang wohl eher kein Blödsinn losgelassen, außer du empfindest ungleiche Bezahlung von Mann und Frau für exakt die gleiche Arbeit/Stelle als gerecht^^



Ich glaube nicht an die ungleiche Bezahlung von Mann und Frau!
Ich zb. arbeite in einem Job wo ich 1400 Euro netto im Monat bekomme. Eine bekannte von mir arbeitet in einem wo sie 2500 Euro netto im Monat hat. Desweiteren ist es doch Sache der Arbeitgeber wieviel Lohn sie bezahlen und wenn das den Angestellten nicht passt, dann können sie sich doch einen anderen Arbeitgeber suchen.
Früher hies es dazu nur lapidar, "dann hättest mal was ordentliches gelernt".^^
Gleichheit mit Gewalt erzwingen zu wollen führt ganz sicher nicht zu einer besseren Welt, ganz im gegenteil! Außerdem ist Gleichheit unnatürlich, nicht vorhanden, nur eine Utopie.
Desweiteren ist auch die ganze Genderlehre und das Gemache um die political correctness herum nichts weiter als ein Manöver der Mächtigen die Welt zu kontrollieren. Denkst du denn Ernsthaft die interessiert es wie es Hinz und Kunz geht, oder sich fühlt? Die Minderheiten werden nur benutzt um die Rechte der Menschen immer weiter einzuschränken.


----------



## Bonkic (19. März 2016)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> Desweiteren ist auch die ganze Genderlehre und das Gemache um die political correctness herum nichts weiter als ein Manöver der Mächtigen die Welt zu kontrollieren.



das musst du weiter ausführen. erklär mal!


----------



## Urbs11 (19. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das musst du weiter ausführen. erklär mal!



Kopp Online
https://demofueralle.wordpress.com/
Landeseite

... gibt genügend Seiten wo du dich belesen kannst Und wie ich schon sagte, bin ich nicht so gut darin so Dinge auszudrücken, andere können das besser.


----------



## Panth (19. März 2016)

4C4B schrieb:


> Also hast ja mit fast allem Recht was du sagst, aber das letzte ist ja wohl absoluter Blödsinn die Marktwirtschaftslehre hat sehrwohl eine wissenschaftliche Basis ich z.B. gehöre der Österreichischen Schule der Nationalökonomie an (z.B. Roland Baader) und das andere sind die Spinner von denen du redest die sogenannten Keynesianer (Keynesianismus) und das was wir hier haben in Deutschland ist KEIN Kapitalismus sondern Korporatismus und Sozialismus denn wir haben eine Staatsquote von 70% (Steuern)! Und schon Mussolini wollte lieber das seine Staatsform, nicht Faschismus sondern Korporatismus genannt wird. Also was ich damit sagen will ist, die Marktwirtschaftslehre ist sehrwohl eine Wissenschaft!



Wie ließt du bei mir den Bezug zum derzeitigen Deutschland? Ich habe nicht einmal gesagt, dass ich den Kapitalismus gut finde. Und natürlich ist die Marktwirtschaftslehre eine Wissenschaft, das habe ich auch gar nicht negiert. Kommunismus und Faschismus sind es jedoch nicht, ihre Ideen können zwar durch die Marktwirtschaftslehre teilweise beschrieben werden, aber bei vielen ihrer Grundfesten steht nicht wissenschaftliches Denken, sondern Ideologie. Nach dem Prinzip: "Der Mensch braucht nicht viele Güter, denn ein guter Mensch ist ein sparsamer Mensch. -> Typisch Kommunismus. Es wird eine Moralvorstellung anderen Menschen aufgezwungen, mit dem Glauben, damit auch wirtschaftliche Probleme lösen zu können, was vollkommen idiotisch ist, bzw. Auswirkungen hat, die keiner ermessen kann. Faschismus -> Bevölkerungsgruppe A ist verantwortlich für das Versagen von Land X.  Natürlich ebenfalls quatsch, da in jeder Bevölkerungsgruppe mehr oder minder wertvolle und nicht wertvolle Menschen gibt.

Ähnlich ist der Neo-Feminismus. Hier handelt es sich nicht um eine "Gender-Wissenschaft" sondern schlicht und einfach um eine Moral-Ideologie. "Wenn wir Frauen so erziehen, dass nach Möglichkeit eher die männlichen Werte annehmen, werden sich viele gesellschaftlichen Probleme auflösen." Hier gibt es keine klaren Zusammenhänge, sondern den Glaube: "Ich bin sicher, wenn meine Interessen vertreten werden, hilft das am Ende allen." -> Nur zeigt die Geschichte, wo die einen gewinnen, verlieren oft auch viele andere.


----------



## Bonkic (19. März 2016)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> Kopp Online
> https://demofueralle.wordpress.com/
> Landeseite
> 
> ... gibt genügend Seiten wo du dich belesen kannst Und wie ich schon sagte, bin ich nicht so gut darin so Dinge auszudrücken, andere können das besser.




ein link zum kopp-verlag und zu einer neo-nazi-organisation. ist das dein ernst?
keine weiteren fragen. 

edit:
und diese "besorgte-eltern"-bewegung ist wohl auch aus derselben ecke.


----------



## Urbs11 (19. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ein link zum kopp-verlag und zu einer neo-nazi-organisation. ist das dein ernst?
> keine weiteren fragen.



Ob und wie Ernst du mich nimmst, ist mir ehrlich gesagt völlig egal.
Nur wie Ernst willst du genommen werden, wenn du ehrlich so Dinge in frage stellst wie die das die Mächtigen die Gesellschaft manipulieren?
Wäre es dir lieber gewesen ich hätte irgendeine mainstreamsite verlinkt? Staatliche Propaganda lese ich übrigens auch und nur weil ich eben auch andere Sites lese heißt, daß ja noch lange nicht, daß ich alles teile was da ausgesagt wird. Es hilft mir nur ein Gesamtbild zu erhalten.
Außerdem ist mir eine sog. Neo nazi Organisation noch lieber wie eine Links/Grüne Meschpoke die dafür sorgt, daß hier allenthalben schon der Muezin vom Turm plärrt und ich als Deutscher in meiner eigenen  Heimat Fremd werde.
Der Staat, die Parteien, die Behörden, die Linken und Grünen Organisationen und deren Anhänger haben dafür gesorgt, daß Deutschland zu einem Land geworden ist in dem die Täter sich wohlfühlen und die Opfer allein gelassen, der Willkür ausgeliefert werden. Ein Land wo nordafrikanische Intensivtäter mit dem geklauten Smartphone nach Hause schreiben und Werbung dafür machen wie leicht das Leben als Krimmineller hier doch ist.
Was muß eigentlich noch passieren, daß Leute wie du checken wie extrem bergab es mit Deutschland geht.
Laut UN Bericht wird Schweden bis 2031 ein 3te Welt Land sein, Deutschland wird den selben Weg gehen, wobei ich aber glaube, daß dies alles sehr viel schneller gehen wird.
Du hälst die Identitären für eine Neo Nazi Bewegung? Mag sein. Ich persönlich halte Nationalismus zumindest für besser als Linke die laut schreien "Deutschland verrecke".


----------



## Urbs11 (19. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ein link zum kopp-verlag und zu einer neo-nazi-organisation. ist das dein ernst?
> keine weiteren fragen.
> 
> edit:
> und diese "besorgte-eltern"-bewegung ist wohl auch aus derselben ecke.



Du hälst also besorgte Eltern für Nazis? o man keine weiteren fragen. 
Auf jedenfall sind mir diese Nazis weit sympathischer wie du, desweiteren halte ich sie für weit realistischer als wie dich.


----------



## Bonkic (19. März 2016)

interessant und auch durchaus amüsant, wie schnell sich diese leute immer selbst entlarven.
ich glaube wir haben uns nichts mehr zu sagen.


----------



## Luuux (19. März 2016)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> Kopp Online
> https://demofueralle.wordpress.com/
> Landeseite
> 
> ... gibt genügend Seiten wo du dich belesen kannst Und wie ich schon sagte, bin ich nicht so gut darin so Dinge auszudrücken, andere können das besser.





Schön, dass du solche  "ALLES LÜGENPRESSE außer natürlich wir - WIR haben die 100%ige WAHRHEIT EXKLUSIV für euch!!!!11elf" - Seiten referenzierst xD

Ehrlich, größeren Medienkonzernen staatliche Propaganda vorzuwerfen ist eine Sache (die unter Umständen gar nicht mal so falsch ist, wenn man sich die "Jubelstimmung" des letzten Jahres mal anschaut), aber dann im gleichen Atemzug SOLCHEN Seiten Glauben zu schenken (und natürlich als einzig richtige Wahrheit anzusehen), geht doch schon deutlich über grenzenlose Dummheit hinaus...
(Und dass dann solche Wahlergebnisse zustande kommen, ist im Anschluss kein Wunder mehr.)




Urbs11 schrieb:


> Du hälst also besorgte Eltern für Nazis? o man keine weiteren fragen.



"Besorgte Eltern" sind es auch, die ihren Kindern Impfungen verweigern etc. Zumal das Wort "besorgt" momentan sowieso schon gewisse Assoziationen hervorruft. Abgesehen davon hat er nirgends erwähnt, dass alle "besorgten Eltern" Nazis wären. Solche Aussagen sind wieder typisch.




Urbs11 schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall sind mir diese Nazis weit sympathischer wie du, desweiteren halte ich sie für weit realistischer als wie dich.



So was haben wir uns schon gedacht.


----------



## Urbs11 (19. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> interessant und auch durchaus amüsant, wie schnell sich diese leute immer selbst entlarven.
> ich glaube wir haben uns nichts mehr zu sagen.



... und überhaupt nicht überraschend, daß du keine Argumente hast. Du bist derjenige der mich angesprochen hat. Also bin ich dir durchaus dankbar, wenn du mich einfach in Ruhe lässt.


----------



## Urbs11 (19. März 2016)

Luuux schrieb:


> Schön, dass du solche  "ALLES LÜGENPRESSE außer natürlich wir - WIR haben die 100%ige WAHRHEIT EXKLUSIV für euch!!!!11elf" - Seiten referenzierst xD
> 
> Ehrlich, größeren Medienkonzernen staatliche Propaganda vorzuwerfen ist eine Sache (die unter Umständen gar nicht mal so falsch ist, wenn man sich die "Jubelstimmung" des letzten Jahres mal anschaut), aber dann im gleichen Atemzug SOLCHEN Seiten Glauben zu schenken (und natürlich als einzig richtige Wahrheit anzusehen), geht doch schon deutlich über grenzenlose Dummheit hinaus...
> (Und dass dann solche Wahlergebnisse zustande kommen, ist im Anschluss kein Wunder mehr.)



... wie sehr du da gerade Unterstellst merkst du wahrscheinlich noch nichtmal selbst. Wo bitte habe ich was von einziger Wahrheit geschrieben?
ich bin gefragt worden wie ich darauf komme hinter der Genderlehre eine Verschwörung zu sehen. Ich habe versucht es zu beantworten, ohne einen Roman schreiben zu müssen.
"Unter Umständen" o man wie naiv so viele doch immer noch sind.^^
Dein letzter Satz ist dann nur noch dreist. Du unterstellst also all den Hunderttausenden die Konservativ gewählt haben "grenzenlose Dummheit" Und es würden noch viel mehr konservativ wählen, wenn sie sich nicht schon lange den Sinn im Wählen vermissen und nicht eh schon lange das ganze angeblich demokratische System verabscheuen würden.
Die schweigende Mehrheit in diesem Land ist sicher vieles, aber sie ist sicher nicht Links/ Grün, genau wie sie damals im 3ten Reich nicht alle Anhänger der NSDAp waren. Genau wie damals auch ist es auch Heute wieder nur eine Minderheit die dieses Land ruiniert, bzw. sich dabei zum Werkzeug der Mächtigen macht. Eine Links/ Grüne Minderheit.
Zum Schluß noch ein berühmtes Zitat. "Niemand hat die Absicht eine Mauer zu errichten." Der Staat ist die größte Lüge und das größte Verbrechen was den Völkern je angetan wurde und die staatliche Presse ist nichts weiter als ein Werkzeug der Unterdrückung.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urbs11 (19. März 2016)

ich zitiere Luuux
"Abgesehen davon hat er nirgends erwähnt, dass alle "besorgten Eltern" Nazis wären."   
ich zitiere Bonkic 
"und diese "besorgte-eltern"-bewegung ist wohl auch aus derselben ecke."

Ja was nun?
Außerdem, wo genau habe ich geschrieben, daß er alle besorgten Eltern dafür hält? Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe ging es explizit um die Demo für alle Bewegung.
Du bist hier derjenige der Worte im Mund rumdreht.


----------



## Urbs11 (19. März 2016)

Wiedermal sehr beeindruckend zu sehen wie Menschen keinerlei Argumente haben und ihnen am Ende nur die Diffamierung andersdenkender bleibt.^^


----------



## 4C4B (19. März 2016)

Ja für mich klang das so als setzt du freiheitlichen Kapitalismus mit Kommunismus gleich deswegen schrieb ich ja auch das wir keinen Kapitalismus haben und ich hätte ihn gerne!!! Ich bin also Pro Kapitalismus aber eben nach der Osterreichischen Schule der Nationalökonomie. Im übrigen verachte ich Kommunismus/Sozialismus/Marxismus/Faschismus/Korporatismus da gebe ich dir auch Recht nur eben nicht bei dem Punkt mit Kapitalismus!


----------



## 4C4B (19. März 2016)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> Wiedermal sehr beeindruckend zu sehen wie Menschen keinerlei Argumente haben und ihnen am Ende nur die Diffamierung andersdenkender bleibt.^^



Mach dir keine Sorgen darüber diese Leute die dich hier als Nazi betiteln sie sind die eigentlichen Nazis, das sind Leute die den Kommunismus/Sozialismus eingeimpft bekommen haben und sie begreifen nicht das damals an der innerdeutschen Grenze dieses rote Pack auf Deutsche geschossen hat! Es sind Wessis die nie im kompletten Kommunismus/Sozialismus gelebt haben ihn aber wollen. Ich musste noch zu den Thälmannpionieren meine Eltern waren Kleinunternehmer und wir hatten verwandschaft in den USA (die wählen übrigens Trump 2016) und wurden aufs übelste gegängelt von der Stasi und auch wenn ich noch ein Kind war erinnere ich mich, wie der Direktor meiner Schule mich immer ausgequetscht hat. Also beschäftige dich mal bissel mit Libertarismus, Kapitalismus, Minimalstaat, Osterreichische Schule der National Ökonomie, Roland Baader etc. dann können sie dich auch nicht mehr als nationalSozialisten hinstellen auch wenn sie es versuchen werden!


----------



## Luuux (19. März 2016)

Urbs11 schrieb:


> ich zitiere Luuux
> "Abgesehen davon hat er nirgends erwähnt, dass alle "besorgten Eltern" Nazis wären."
> ich zitiere Bonkic
> "und diese "besorgte-eltern"-bewegung ist wohl auch aus derselben ecke."
> ...



Nope. Er bezieht sich auf DIESE Bewegung, die laut SEINER Einschätzung aus jener Ecke kommt. Er sagt aber nicht, dass alle besorgten Eltern (also auch jene, die NICHT zu dieser Bewegung gehören), Nazis wären. Du ihm hingegen unterstellt, dass er besorgte Eltern generell für Nazis halten würde: "Außerdem, wo genau habe ich geschrieben, daß er alle besorgten Eltern dafür hält?" Hier -> "Du hälst also besorgte Eltern für Nazis? o man keine weiteren fragen."





Urbs11 schrieb:


> Wiedermal sehr beeindruckend zu sehen wie Menschen keinerlei Argumente haben und ihnen am Ende nur die Diffamierung andersdenkender bleibt.^^



Lustig, da deine Argumente bereits auseinandergenommen wurden und du dich immer noch auf jene berufst. Und ja, ich unterstelle vielen der hunderttausenden Wähler grenzenlose Dummheit, nicht nur im AfD-Lager. Selbst wenn "staatliche Medien" Propaganda sein mögen, wie du sagst, die von dir zitierten Medien sind noch viel größere Propaganda als die "staatlichen" und laufen auf noch viel größere "Werkzeuge zur Unterdrückung" hinaus.


----------



## Bonkic (19. März 2016)

popcorn.gif


----------



## Spassbremse (19. März 2016)

http://giphy.com/gifs/3o7abu6MhmCNxqUT4I/html5

So muss das.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (19. März 2016)

Ah die braune Suppe köchelt also auch hier  Ich hol auch mal Popcorn 

Zum Thema: Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich die Wahl der Tanzoutfits echt etwas seltsam finde, muss ich als ehemaliger Tänzer (und ja ich hab auch "GoGo" getanzt, weil es vergleichswiese gut bezahlt ist,ohne dass man sich nackig machen muss) sagen, dass ich es eine unfassbare Frechheit von dieser Frau finde, die Damen immer als "Tänzerinnen", sprich in Anführungsstrichen, zu bezeichnen. DAS ist herabwürdigend und bei aller Liebe schlichtweg eine Beleidigung. Dieser Beruf ist weder einfach noch hat das irgendwas mit strippen oder so etwas zu tun. Die Kommunikation mit dem Publikum gehört ebenso dazu, wie das Tanzen, das nach Stunden durchaus anstrengend werden kann. Dann noch dieser Satz:
"I don't blame the woman, they got the job for a reason" ... mir würgt sich ja alles gerade hoch. Ja sie haben den Job aus einem Grund: Vornehmlich ist dieser Geld, bei vielen ist es aber auch so, dass die das aus Spaß machen und weil es ihnen gefällt das Publikum anzuheizen. Das mag ihr nicht gefallen, aber ich mag ihre Meinung auch nicht, toleriere sie aber. 
Immer wieder befremdlich wie man Toleranz predigt und dann Intoleranz praktiziert,

Das Einzige, wo bei mir auch die Toleranz zu Ende geht, ist die oben aufbrubbelnde braune Suppe. Ich sehe ihr habt eine Meinung, aber weder akzeptiere ich diese noch toleriere ich sie. Punkt.


----------



## 4C4B (19. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> popcorn.gif



Lass es dir schmecken ist hoffentlich Monsantokorn und noch ne Leckere Aspartam Coke Zero zum runterspülen mmmhhhhhhh! Der CIA würde sagen wir brauchen ein Wort, für den Mord, an Kennedy, yiiihhaaa Verschwörunstheorie


----------



## SGDrDeath (19. März 2016)

Genau, das kann noch echt spaßig werden mit den Kleinen. Mal sehen was noch so für tolle Theorien da kommen. Ich warte auf da noch auf Deutschland ist keine eigenständiges Land sondern wird noch immer im Hintergrund von den Besatzungsmächten geführt und natürlich die ganz gefährlichen Erdstrahlen.


----------



## 4C4B (19. März 2016)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Genau, das kann noch echt spaßig werden mit den Kleinen. Mal sehen was noch so für tolle Theorien da kommen. Ich warte auf da noch auf Deutschland ist keine eigenständiges Land sondern wird noch immer im Hintergrund von den Besatzungsmächten geführt und natürlich die ganz gefährlichen Erdstrahlen.



Schon mal was von der Kanzlerakte gehört? Hey oder hör dir doch einfach mal die Rede von Benjamin Freedman an geht so knapp 50 min aus den frühen 60 Jahren. Und was ist mit diesen ganzen Kommunistenspinnern die letztes Jahr bei den Bilderberger Demos waren sind die auch alle bekloppt? Also meiner Meinung nach ja aber nur weil sie Kommunismus wollen und die Hammer und Sichel Fahnen schwingen! Am richtigen Ort waren sie schon nur begreifen sie nicht das die Leute gegen die sie Demonstriert haben InternationalSozialisten sind und eigentlich ihre verbündeten! Aber hey alles nur Theorie.


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2016)

ach wie gut das ich nich da war, aber hey, mit dem Ewiggestrigen die sich bedroht fühlen weil die sonst nichts auf die Reihe bekommen können hatte ich ja recht


----------



## Fireball8 (19. März 2016)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Genau, das kann noch echt spaßig werden mit den Kleinen. Mal sehen was noch so für tolle Theorien da kommen. Ich warte auf da noch auf Deutschland ist keine eigenständiges Land sondern wird noch immer im Hintergrund von den Besatzungsmächten geführt und natürlich die ganz gefährlichen Erdstrahlen.



Vergiss die Chemtrails nicht, die unser Bevölkerungswachstum stoppen sollen!!!


----------



## Schalkmund (19. März 2016)

Mal wieder viel heiße Luft um nix. Sollen sie doch für die handvoll schwule und weibliche Entwickler auch einen männlichen Quoten-Tänzer hinstellen und Ruhe ist.


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2016)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Vergiss die Chemtrails nicht, die unser Bevölkerungswachstum stoppen sollen!!!



ach, das wurde doch eingestellt weil zu teuer


----------



## D-Wave (19. März 2016)

Die sollen sich lieber mal für Windows 10 entschuldigen.


----------



## 4C4B (19. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach wie gut das ich nich da war, aber hey, mit dem Ewiggestrigen die sich bedroht fühlen weil die sonst nichts auf die Reihe bekommen können hatte ich ja recht



Ohoh nananana du musst schon Politisch korrekt bleiben Ewiggestrigen_innen du hast wohl nicht aufgepasst bei deiner Umschulung zum SJW!


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Die sollen sich lieber mal für Windows 10 entschuldigen.



wieso sollte man sich bei Hatern entschuldigen?
Und komm nicht mit so nem Blödsinn dass man das nicht erklären muss, wenn man keine Argumente hat soll man es halt sein lassen


----------



## Orzhov (19. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> wieso sollte man sich bei Hatern entschuldigen?
> Und komm nicht mit so nem Blödsinn dass man das nicht erklären muss, wenn man keine Argumente hat soll man es halt sein lassen



Wieso sollte man ungebeten Leute nach der eigenen Meinung belehren?


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2016)

4C4B schrieb:


> Ohoh nananana du musst schon Politisch korrekt bleiben Ewiggestrigen_innen du hast wohl nicht aufgepasst bei deiner Umschulung zum SJW!



ach gut das ich dich Männchen schon auf Ignore habe
*Nuckel geb* 
Schlimm wenn man was kompensieren muss


----------



## 4C4B (19. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach gut das ich dich Männchen schon auf Ignore habe
> *Nuckel geb*
> Schlimm wenn man was kompensieren muss



Ne danke den Schnuller hattest du doch vorher im Mund bääähhh Mama die sind nicht Politisch korrekt bäääähhh! Ignore mach nur, juckt keine Sau ich leite weiter meine Firma und du nuggelst am Wohlfahrtsstaat Sozialismus. Schönes Leben noch Muuuuuhahaha


----------



## TheSinner (19. März 2016)

Mist.. ich bereue gerade wirklich sehr neulich für Standup-Comedy Geld ausgegeben zu haben.


----------



## D-Wave (19. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> wieso sollte man sich bei Hatern entschuldigen?
> Und komm nicht mit so nem Blödsinn dass man das nicht erklären muss, wenn man keine Argumente hat soll man es halt sein lassen



Uh da is wohl jemand sauer weil ers wegen DX12 installiert hat. Brauche da nur einzelne Worte dafür: NSA, Bugsystem, Weniger Funktionen, Geld schaufeln für alte Funktionen die bei den meisten Systemen der Vorgänger Standart sind, Zwangs Updates und und und. Was muss man da mehr sagen weis doch eh schon jeder außer du.


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Was muss man da mehr sagen weis doch eh schon jeder außer du.



also wie ich rechte hatte, Blödsinn


----------



## batesvsronin (19. März 2016)

ihr findet es also nicht ein bisschen komisch dass man mit Gleichheit wirbt und dann Gogo-Tänzerinnen auf die Tische stellt? Oder sagen wir, "nicht so geschickt"...? "Wir bewerten Frauen gleich... oh geil, hat die alte nen geilen Arsch"... 

Man merkt hier sind fast ausschließlich Männer und es wirkt ein wenig so als wenn ihr euch Sorgen um euer Machotum macht... Anstatt mit der einzig anderen Meinung zu diskutieren (auch wenn die jetzt nicht sonderlich objektiv war) wird man beschimpft... 

In einer Sexismusdebatte wird auch ein Beispiel mit Behinderten gebracht, das ist auch immer gern gesehen und zeigt recht deutlich dass hier einige mal nachdenken sollten ob sie es in Ordnung fänden so behandelt zu werden... der Vergleich mit den Chippendales ist deswegen schon so behämmert, weil das nie passieren wird. Und hätte man nach einer Gleichberechtigungsdebatte für Schwule/Lesben danach Männer mit Schnurbärten und Lederhosen tanzen lassen, wäre das genauso ungeschickt gewesen... 

Wer sachlich diskutieren will, bitte freundlich bleiben, ansonsten ignoriert mich...


----------



## Iniquitous0 (19. März 2016)

Muss man wegen so einer Lappalie jetzt so ein Fass aufmachen?
Ist ja an Lächerlichkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten.

Auf die Idee, dass die Zielgruppe ja sicher zu 90% aus Männern besteht und man deswegen eben keine Tänzer tanzen lässt, kann man aber nicht kommen?
Und von wegen professionelles Event, das ist die GDC Party und kein prof. Event. Das Event dazu war vorher.


----------



## 4C4B (19. März 2016)

batesvsronin schrieb:


> ihr findet es also nicht ein bisschen komisch dass man mit Gleichheit wirbt und dann Gogo-Tänzerinnen auf die Tische stellt? Oder sagen wir, "nicht so geschickt"...? "Wir bewerten Frauen gleich... oh geil, hat die alte nen geilen Arsch"...
> 
> Man merkt hier sind fast ausschließlich Männer und es wirkt ein wenig so als wenn ihr euch Sorgen um euer Machotum macht... Anstatt mit der einzig anderen Meinung zu diskutieren (auch wenn die jetzt nicht sonderlich objektiv war) wird man beschimpft...
> 
> ...



Kannst du Englisch hier und ich glaube mehr muss nicht gesagt werden! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fn6geysPP58 und das hier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qmlWwCnZqY und das https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TU50Bz3Ey0


----------



## Scholdarr (19. März 2016)

Da wollte sich jemand im Netz wieder wichtig machen - und es hat geklappt. Bravo.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (19. März 2016)

Is doch nur Show- als ob die die Leute angebaggert hätten xd Bin zwar eh kein Microsoft-fan aber man kann auch aus ner Mücke nen Elefanten machen


----------



## Meisterhobbit (19. März 2016)

Was eine absurde Geschichte.
Da wettert irgendeine namenlose Hexe über ein paar knapp bekleidet tanzende Mädels... und warum? Weil sie selbst sowas nicht machen könnte, ohne dass aller Welt ihre dicken, prallen Eier auffallen.
Und einer der Chefs von Microsoft geht gleich in die Defensive und entschuldigt sich aufs erbärmlichste dafür... und warum? Weil er nicht auch auf die Bühne gezogen werden will, sodass alle Welt sieht, dass er keine Eier hat.
Schöne neue Welt, die solche bekloppten Bürger trägt!
Selbst Adam und Eva würden sich vor Scham ihre Feigenblätter vor die Augen halten...


----------



## EnsiFerrum (19. März 2016)

Wenn ich mir die Tweets der guten Kamina Vincent so anschaue, frage ich mich in welchem Gewerbe di nun wirklich arbeitet, so oft wie ich da nun "FUCK" gelesen habe .....
Ok, Phil hat sich bei den prüden Besuchern entschuldigt. Hätte ich aus konzern-politischer Sicht auch getan. Bei mir wäre aber auch ein klares "Bleibt nächstes Mal eben zuhause" raus zu lesen gewesen!


----------



## 4C4B (19. März 2016)

Ups mein Fehler hab nix gesagt!!!


----------



## Scholdarr (19. März 2016)

Ich finde, Microsoft sollte die knapp bekleideten Damen auch bei der nächsten Party wieder auffahren - ergänzt um ein paar knapp bekleidete Herren und einen Transvestiten.

Because inclusion.


----------



## stayxone (19. März 2016)

Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Schalkmund (19. März 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich finde, Microsoft sollte die knapp bekleideten Damen auch bei der nächsten Party wieder auffahren - ergänzt um ein paar knapp bekleidete Herren und einen Transvestiten.
> 
> Because inclusion.


Einen männlichen oder einen weiblichen Transvestiten? Das gibt doch nur wieder Ärger mit den SJWs. 
Wobei ich Schulmädchen-Go-gos schon etwas deplatziert auf einer MS-Party finde, wie wärs mit tanzenden Cortanas und fürs Weibsvolk gibts dann natürlich den Master Chief.


----------



## battschack (19. März 2016)

die sollen sich mal nicht so anstellen als wäre das zum 1. mal... Wenn juckt eigentlich die hässliche fresse was die da meckert? Microsoft soll sich mal eier wachsen lassen^^


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2016)

Ob den ganzen Männchen klar ist das sie sich mit SJW Lächerlich machen in dem sie es als Totschlagargument aufziehen?
Nur mal so, weil ihr da nicht selbst drauf kommen würdet: Wenn ihr richtige Argumente -> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argument bringen würdet, würde man sogar mit euch reden können


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. März 2016)

Wir gründen einfach eine Gegenbewegung: Sex is Mus(s) ....oder so


----------



## Enisra (19. März 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wir gründen einfach eine Gegenbewegung: Sex is Mus(s) ....oder so



die Gegenbewegung heißt "Make Rape Legal" und ist das Pegida für Machos


----------



## EnsiFerrum (19. März 2016)

Männchenund Dreibeiner ....
Und dann noch nach einer fundierten Argumentation verlangen ....
Sorry Lady, Argumentation hat auch was mit Respekt zu tun, und den darf man und frausich mir gegenüber erst mal gerne verdienen.
Wegender zwei Begriffe hab' ich schon (Ex-) Freundinnen vor die Tür gesetzt


----------



## Schalkmund (19. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> die Gegenbewegung heißt "Make Rape Legal" und ist das Pegida für Machos


Rape is bad??? (1:04)




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zQYiSTPhz4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Gandalf1107 (20. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> die Gegenbewegung heißt "Make Rape Legal" und ist das Pegida für Machos



Man muss schon gewaltig was an der Birne haben, wenn man Vergewaltigung legalisieren will.


----------



## MichaelG (20. März 2016)

Was die Party betrifft finde ich diese Sexismusdebatten lächerlich, sorry. Wenn sich die Verantwortlichen der Veranstalter von frauenlastigen Veranstaltungen die Chippendales als Unterhaltungsprogramm holt regt sich auch keiner auf. Man kann sich echt über alles aufregen.

Typischer Emanzen-Aufreger.


----------



## Honigpumpe (20. März 2016)

Eins muß man diesem Genderkasperkram lassen: er sorgt verläßlich für jede Menge Beiträge. Da wundert es mich nicht, daß Frauen, die außer Binnen-I und Gendersternchen nicht viel auf dem Kasten haben, in der Öffentlichkeit so präsent sind.


----------



## Honigpumpe (20. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> die Gegenbewegung heißt "Make Rape Legal" und ist das Pegida für Machos



Das ist der übliche Trick, Kritik an Feminismus und Genderama ins Extreme zu rücken. Soso, wer hysterische Feministinnen nicht mag, findet also Vergewaltigungen in Ordnung? Das ist leider exakt das Niveau, auf dem die Sexismusdebatte häufig geführt wird. Ich halte Gender für komplett gaga und Alice Schwarzer für lustfeindliche Steinzeit, hab aber trotzdem mit Pegida oder AfD nichts am Hut.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (20. März 2016)

Geld für die Mädels, was  fürs Auge für die Männer. Tut keinem weh. Wären das Chippendales mit  Handwerkergürtel auf einer überwiegend von Frauen besuchten Veranstaltung gewesen, hätte doch auch kein Kerl Sexismus geschrien. Alleine dass sowas schon wieder derart stark thematisiert wird, zeigt mir, dass manche Leute langam mal die Emanzipationsbremse ziehen sollten.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (20. März 2016)

Könnte jmd mal den Twitterfrauen den Unterschied zwischen Dummheit und Klugheit erklären? 
Ich vermiss die 70er- da hat sich auch keine beschwert- und bachdem die Frauen mehr und mehr Rechte bekommen haben sind die meisten trotzdem zusammen geblieben. Und jetzt ist eine Trennung minimum normal?^^ Des nenn ich traurig- kein Wunder das Tänzerinnen und Prostituierte immer beliebter werden^^ Sag ja nicht das das mit den Rechten schlecht ist, aber wie sich das entwickelt hat ist traurig.


----------



## Wynn (20. März 2016)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Könnte jmd mal den Twitterfrauen den Unterschied zwischen Dummheit und Klugheit erklären?



Twitter ist ja nur ein Verbreitungsmedium - Der Ursprung des Bösen liegt bei Tumblr

Zum Thema Tumblr Feministen





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RbtVycNV5cI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Schalkmund (20. März 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Zum Thema Tumblr Feministen






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CQw3KSYD3ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (20. März 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Die Viktorianisierung der Gesellschaft schreitet voran. Fast hätte ich "Talibanisierung" geschrieben.
> 
> In Friedrichshain-Kreuzberg sollen in der Werbung keine lächelnden Frauen mehr gezeigt werden.


Da soll keine *sexistische *Werbung mehr gezeigt werden. Mit "Lächeln" hat das null zu tun.



> Da ist es nicht weit bis zum türkischen Sultanerlaß, daß Frauen nicht mehr in der Öffentlichkeit lachen dürfen.


Das ist sicher ein schwieriges Thema - mit Zensurvorwürfen auf der einen und Sexismus/Diskriminierung auf der anderen Seite - aber hier was von Sultanen zu faseln, ist Schwachsinn.

Daß mit Sex inzwischen für *alles* geworben wird, (zB für Maggi Instant Suppen), ist ja hinreichend bekannt. Es wäre _durchaus _mal angebracht, wieder mehr mit Produkteigenschaften zu werben. Das ist ein generelles Problem bei aktueller Werbung und nicht irgendein Anbiedern an fremde Kulturen.


----------



## Wynn (20. März 2016)

Wir sollten es alles entspannter wie die Japaner sehen ^^

Die haben 2015 hiermit für World of Tanks geworben





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lqAR_wkIIsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Honigpumpe (20. März 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da soll keine *sexistische *Werbung mehr gezeigt werden. Mit "Lächeln" hat das null zu tun.



Ich finde leider den Originaltext der Behörde nicht, nur diesen "BZ"-Artikel hier, aber da steht über Frauen in der Werbung, daß ihre Körper nicht betont bekleidet sein dürfen und sie nicht "ohne Anlass lächelnd inszeniert" werden dürfen. Wer definiert denn überhaupt, was sexistisch ist?



> Das ist sicher ein schwieriges Thema - mit Zensurvorwürfen auf der einen  und Sexismus/Diskriminierung auf der anderen Seite - aber hier was von  Sultanen zu faseln, ist Schwachsinn.



Und ich dachte, man könnte sich hier auch höflich unterhalten. An dem Papier der "Arbeitsgruppe gegen frauenfeindliche, sexistische und diskriminierende Werbung“ -- ganz gerecht nach Geschlechterproporz aus zwölf Frauen und einem Mann zusammengesetzt -- hätte jeder Mullah seine Freude.


----------



## Orzhov (20. März 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wir sollten es alles entspannter wie die Japaner sehen ^^
> 
> Die haben 2015 hiermit für World of Tanks geworben
> 
> ...



Manchmal würde ich dir gerne direkt dreifach zustimmen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (20. März 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wir sollten es alles entspannter wie die Japaner sehen ^^



Die Japaner sind mir mit ihrem Schulmädchentick aber mal wirklich suspekt. Und stimmt es, daß es man da gebrauchte Mädchenslips zum Schnüffeln aus dem Automaten ziehen kann? So ungefähr stelle ich mir Japan vor ...  Das Gewusel von Tokio muß die Hölle sein -- ich glaube kaum, daß es da großartig entspannt zugeht.


----------



## Bonkic (20. März 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Wären das Chippendales mit  Handwerkergürtel auf einer überwiegend von Frauen besuchten Veranstaltung gewesen, hätte doch auch kein Kerl Sexismus geschrien.





			
				MichaelG schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich die Verantwortlichen der Veranstalter von frauenlastigen  Veranstaltungen die Chippendales als Unterhaltungsprogramm holt regt  sich auch keiner auf.



unterschied:
die chippendales (warum kennt man die wohl?^^) sind hochbezahlte stars. 
warum? weil sie absolute exoten in einer branche sind, in der sehr wahrscheinlich 99% weiblich sind.
stripperINNEN sind -in der wahrnehmung der "gaffer" (!)- vermutlich lediglich irgendwelche, jederzeit austauschbaren random-schlampen.


----------



## Worrel (20. März 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich finde leider den Originaltext der Behörde nicht, nur diesen "BZ"-Artikel hier,


B.Z. gehört nicht nur genauso wie Bild dem Springer Verlag, sondern teilen sich laut Wikipedia in Berlin sogar die selbe Redaktion: _"Im Juli 2013 kündigte der Springer-Konzern im Rahmen einer Neuordnung seiner Print-Sparte die Vereinigung der Redaktionen von B.Z. und der Berliner Ausgabe der Bild an."_

Sprich: Da wird genausoviel Mumpitz zusammen gekleistert. Die hatten ja auch schon mal geschrieben, daß Weihnachten in Kreuzberg verboten wäre...

Im Artikel der TAZ wird zB nichts von "Lächeln" erwähnt. Interessanterweise lassen sich gar keine offizielleren Quellen als Taz, die Zeit und B.Z. finden, so daß man gar nicht überprüfen kann, ob das Zitat _"körperbetont gekleidet und ohne Anlass lächelnd inszeniert"_ korrekt oder aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen ist.



> Wer definiert denn überhaupt, was sexistisch ist?


Na, diese Arbeitsgruppe.



> Und ich dachte, man könnte sich hier auch höflich unterhalten. An dem Papier der "Arbeitsgruppe gegen frauenfeindliche, sexistische und diskriminierende Werbung“ -- ganz gerecht nach Geschlechterproporz aus zwölf Frauen und einem Mann zusammengesetzt -- hätte jeder Mullah seine Freude.


Ja sicher. Genauso wie er an veganem Essen seine Freude hätte.
Aber das hat doch nichts mit einem "Sultanerlaß" zu tun - es gibt verschiedenste Gründe, etwas gegen Sexismus zu unternehmen. Und auch mal den Bogen zu überspannen. 
Wenn tatsächlich so ein Bild wie im B.Z. Artikel (die OBI Werbung) wegen dem "Lächeln" verboten würde, gäbe es deutliche und laute Gegenstimmen & Co. 
Solange das aber eh nur vier(!) Anzeigeflächen betrifft,  - laß sie sich doch mit ihrem ZwergInnenaufstand lächerlich machen ...


----------



## Worrel (20. März 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Die Japaner sind mir mit ihrem Schulmädchentick aber mal wirklich suspekt. Und stimmt es, daß es man da gebrauchte Mädchenslips zum Schnüffeln aus dem Automaten ziehen kann? So ungefähr stelle ich mir Japan vor ...  Das Gewusel von Tokio muß die Hölle sein -- ich glaube kaum, daß es da großartig entspannt zugeht.


Wikipedia sagt:
_"In Japan wurde 1993 der Versuch unternommen, Verkaufsautomaten für getragene Unterwäsche (hauptsächlich Mädchenslips) aufzustellen, die Betreiber wurden jedoch wegen gesetzlicher Verstöße verhaftet und die Automaten wieder abgebaut. Obwohl es seither immer wieder Berichte über angebliche Sichtungen solcher Automaten in Japan gibt, die sich meist als tatsächlich existierende Automaten für frische, unbenutzte Unterwäsche herausstellen, dürften die so genannten „Mädchenschlüpfer-Automaten“ mittlerweile als Urban Legend einzustufen sein."_


----------



## Alreech (20. März 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wikipedia sagt:
> _"In Japan wurde 1993 der Versuch unternommen, Verkaufsautomaten für getragene Unterwäsche (hauptsächlich Mädchenslips) aufzustellen, die Betreiber wurden jedoch wegen gesetzlicher Verstöße verhaftet und die Automaten wieder abgebaut. Obwohl es seither immer wieder Berichte über angebliche Sichtungen solcher Automaten in Japan gibt, die sich meist als tatsächlich existierende Automaten für frische, unbenutzte Unterwäsche herausstellen, dürften die so genannten „Mädchenschlüpfer-Automaten“ mittlerweile als Urban Legend einzustufen sein."_


Derail diese Diskussion bitte nicht mit Fakten, o.k. ?


----------



## Worrel (20. März 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> Derail diese Diskussion bitte nicht mit Fakten, o.k. ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honigpumpe (20. März 2016)

Hm, nun habe ich eine Viertelstunde lang gegoogelt und nichts Offizielles gefunden. Manchmal hat man ja Glück und findet wenigstens ein PDF. Da geht noch mehr in Sachen Transparenz.

Martenstein ist ein alter Hase und gründlicher Rechercheur, der wird das mit dem Lächeln bestimmt nicht schreiben, wenn es nicht stimmt. Beim "Spiegel" stößt Fleischhauer ins gleiche Horn, und beim "Spiegel" hat es eine gut funktionierende Prüfabteilung. Man kann also davon ausgehen, daß der Wortlaut "ohne Anlass lächelnd" so stimmt. Wobei sich die Frage stellt, wann ein Lächeln mit und wann ohne Anlaß erfolgt, das ist sicherlich ein spannendes Feld für Scholastiker.

Früher waren die Linken mal mutig, bunt und kreativ, jetzt sind sie die neuen Blockwarte, äh, Spießer. Es war übrigens zu den bleiernen Kohl-Zeiten, als es im Fernsehen, die Alten mögen sich erinnern, eine Werbung zu einem Duschgel namens Fa zu sehen gab.  Da war eine Badenixe unter Wasser zu sehen, und es blitzte sogar mal kurz ein Nippel auf.  Solcherlei schöne Werbung wäre doch heute unter den neuen Tugendwächter*innen undenkbar.

Und das ist es, worauf ich hinauswill: daß es eine neue Tendenz zur Prüderie gibt, ganz nach amerikanischem Vorbild. Dieser ganze Gender-Hokuspokus kommt ja auch von amerikanischen Universitäten und wird hier nur nachgeplappert.


----------



## Bonkic (20. März 2016)

auf rtl2 (oder vox?) laufen zur besten sendezeit sogenannte dokus bspw zu themen wie sadomaso, bondage, swingerclub- und puffbesuch. 
DAS wäre zu kohl-zeiten wohl wirklich undenkbar gewesen. da kann ich eigentlich keinerlei angebliche "tendenz zur prüderie" ausmachen. schönes schlagwort, aber eben auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Honigpumpe (20. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> auf rtl2 (oder vox?) laufen zur besten sendezeit sogenannte dokus bspw zu themen wie sadomaso, bondage, swingerclub- und puffbesuch.
> DAS wäre zu kohl-zeiten wohl wirklich undenkbar gewesen. da kann ich eigentlich keinerlei angebliche "tendenz zur prüderie" ausmachen. schönes schlagwort, aber eben auch nicht mehr.



Ich bin kein Kohl-Verehrer, auch kein Fan der Privaten, aber ja, es war Kohl mit seinem Spezi Kirch, der das Privatfernsehen eingeführt hat. "Tutti Frutti" hätte es ohne Helmut Kohl nie gegeben!


----------



## Bonkic (20. März 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Kohl-Verehrer, auch kein Fan der Privaten, aber ja, es war Kohl mit seinem Spezi Kirch, der das Privatfernsehen eingeführt hat. "Tutti Frutti" hätte es ohne Helmut Kohl nie gegeben!


das stimmt so meines wissens nach nicht. die rechtlichen grundlagen für die privaten in deutschland wurden schon vor kohls erster amtszeit gelegt. und kirch hatte damit ursprünglich gar nichts zu tun. die einführung des privatfernsehens zu kohls zeiten war nur die mehr oder weniger logische folge davon. cdu/csu haben das thema dann forciert, das kann schon sein.

tut aber auch nichts zur sache: du sprachst von einer tendenz zur prüderie. davon kann imo nicht mal ansatzweise die rede sein. tutti frutti lief übrigens nachts, ab 23h meine ich. um die uhrzeit findet man nach wie vor (ganz!) nackige auf bundesdeutschen bildschirmen.


----------



## Wynn (20. März 2016)

Bonkic kennt also das komplett Angebot im TV und weiss wo er zu jederzeit komplett nackte menschen sieht ^^

Ich frag mich welchen Sender du siehst weil selbst ab Mitternacht wenn auf Dmax zwischen den Sendungen die T-Sex Clips laufen sah man keine ganz nackten Menschen


----------



## Honigpumpe (20. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> tut aber auch nichts zur sache: du sprachst von einer tendenz zur prüderie.



Ja, doch, die sehe ich sehr. Ich sehe sie schon immer bei Alice Schwarzer, und nun gehäuft bei den nach Eigenauskunft linken, postkolonialistischen, antirassistischen Wortführer*innen des Twitter-Feminismus. Die begreifen sich als Avantgarde, weil sie sich, grob gesagt, die Achseln nicht rasieren und Lippenstift ablehnen. Wie anstrengend die im Bett sind, darüber will ich gar nicht erst mutmaßen. Ich rasiere mir übrigens sogar als Mann die Achseln. Sieht einfach besser aus.


----------



## Bonkic (20. März 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ja, doch, die sehe ich sehr.



aha. na dann. 
wenn du ja dermaßen viele belege für deine these lieferst, wird es wohl so sein. du hast mich überzeugt.


----------



## Honigpumpe (20. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aha. na dann.
> wenn du ja dermaßen viele belege für deine these lieferst, wird es wohl so sein. du hast mich überzeugt.



Mit den lustfeindlichen Kreischer*innen steh ich seit eh und je auf Kriegsfuß. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, das war Anfang der 90er, da war ich selbst noch Möchtegern-Linksautonomer, da habe ich mir in der Roten Flora, damals wie heute kulturelles Epizentrum der Linken in Hamburg, ein Theaterstück einer Gruppe namens Heiter bis wolkig angesehen. Da waren Frauen in Strapsen mit kniehohen Lederstiefeln auf der Bühne zu sehen. Es ging um die sexuelle Ausbeutung der Frau, aber so weit reichte der Horizont der Zuschauer*innen nicht: sie erreichten mit ihrem Gekreische, daß die Vorstellung abgebrochen werden mußte. Da kam ich ins Grübeln, ob ich eigentlich wirklich ein Feminist sein will. Ich bin sehr für die Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau, aber dieser heilige Ernst, mit dem die Sache bisweilen betrieben wird, schreckt mich ab.

EDIT: Was für "Belege" willst Du denn haben und wofür? Lies Dir doch mal durch, was Anne Wizorek so in die Tasten hämmert. Grammatik, Rechtschreibung, was ist das, dafür hat man ja Lektoren. Wer das ohne fünf Underberg für länger als zehn Minuten durchsteht, der bekommt von mir, nach Martenstein, einen Negerkuß gratis dazu.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. März 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr für die Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau, aber dieser heilige Ernst, mit dem die Sache bisweilen betrieben wird, schreckt mich ab.



Das sehe ich genauso und das ist eigentlich eine sehr vernünftige Einstellung.

Ich halte die ursprüngliche Feminismus-Bewegung durchaus für berechtigt und notwendig, aber wie so oft haben sich dort leider auch lautstarke Wortführer(in dem Fall wohl eher "-innen") breitgemacht, die mehr durch blinden Fanatismus und Aggressivität glänzen, denn durch Interesse an einem konstruktiven, sachlichen Diskurs. 

Trotzdem sollte man nicht den Fehler machen und jede - vielleicht berechtigte - Kritik automatisch als "Femnazi-Geblubber" disqualifizieren.
Im vorliegenden Fall wäre es vlt. hilfreich, sich (am besten im Vorfeld!) mit weiblichen Gästen über das geplante Programm auszutauschen. Wenn sich dann herauskristallisiert, dass sich ein Großteil der Besucherinnen an den GoGos stören würde, kann man ja entsprechend reagieren bzw., wenn sich nur einzelne daran stören, dies gepflegt ignorieren...


----------



## Bonkic (20. März 2016)

@honigpumpe: nur weil einzelne vielleicht etwas möglicherweise völlig abwegiges fordern, bedeutet das doch nicht, dass es auch realität ist. wie ich jetzt schon zum dritten mal schreibe, ich sehe diesen trend nicht. vermutlich, weil er schlicht nicht existiert.

was es aber sehr wohl nach wie vor gibt, zumindest bin ich mir da relativ sicher, ist ein merkwürdiges frauenbild in den köpfen vieler männer. ich denke, wenigstens da sind wir uns einig. ich glaube nicht, dass ich ein femnazi (so nennt man das wohl heute) bin, wenn ich das mal so feststelle.


----------



## Honigpumpe (20. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> @honigpumpe: nur weil einzelne vielleicht etwas möglicherweise völlig abwegiges fordern, bedeutet das doch nicht, dass es auch realität ist. wie ich jetzt schon zum dritten mal schreibe, ich sehe diesen trend nicht. vermutlich, weil er schlicht nicht existiert.
> 
> was es aber sehr wohl nach wie vor gibt, zumindest bin ich mir da relativ sicher, ist ein merkwürdiges frauenbild in den köpfen vieler männer. ich denke, wenigstens da sind wir uns einig. ich glaube nicht, dass ich ein femnazi (so nennt man das wohl heute) bin, wenn ich das mal so feststelle.



Wie Spassbremse sagte: Manchmal ist eine Veranstaltung mit Go-go-Girls einfach nur panne, und nicht jede Kritik daran ist gleich Feminanzentum. Und umgekehrt genauso: Nicht jede Kritik am Feminismus ist gleich Pegida. Wenn da beide Seiten offen bleiben, dann wäre viel erreicht.


----------



## Bonkic (20. März 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Wenn da beide Seiten offen bleiben, dann wäre viel erreicht.



sind wir einer meinung. 

nun ist es leider so, dass einige nicht einsehen (wollen), dass es nach wie vor probleme mit dingen wie gleichberechtigung oder sexismus überhaupt gibt und direkt mit beschimpfungen anfangen, wenn man nicht dieser meinung ist.
es war ja auch hier im thread zu beobachten, wie schnell der ton aggressiv wird. mir völlig unverständlich. wenn ich bösartig wäre, würde ich vermuten, dass das alles frauenhasser sind, die keine abbekommen. aber ich bin ja zum glück nicht bösartig.


----------



## Honigpumpe (20. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> sind wir einer meinung.
> 
> nun ist es leider so, dass einige nicht einsehen (wollen), dass es nach wie vor probleme mit dingen wie gleichberechtigung oder sexismus überhaupt gibt und direkt mit beschimpfungen anfangen, wenn man nicht dieser meinung ist.
> es war ja auch hier im thread zu beobachten, wie schnell der ton aggressiv wird. mir völlig unverständlich. wenn ich bösartig wäre, würde ich vermuten, dass das alles frauenhasser sind, die keine abbekommen. aber ich bin ja zum glück nicht bösartig.



Sieh Dir doch mal die beiden auf dem Foto an. Die sehen ja nun nicht so aus, als beherrschten sie fließend C++ oder sowas, oder als könnten sie ein Windows-Spiel für Sony portieren. Aber Microsoft hat sie für gutes Geld engagiert, also, ich sehe da keine Form von Unterdrückung. Ich hab das Video gesehen und finde es auch eher peinlich für Microsoft, aber mein Gott, da haben sie mal was Gutes getan ...


----------



## Bonkic (20. März 2016)

ich meinte das allgemein.


----------



## alu355 (20. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> unterschied:
> die chippendales (warum kennt man die wohl?^^) sind hochbezahlte stars.
> warum? weil sie absolute exoten in einer branche sind, in der sehr wahrscheinlich 99% weiblich sind.



Hier ist soviel...Quark...das es schon weh tut.
Zum einen, daß hier mal wieder zur Bestätigung der eigenen "Argumente" Stripper mit GoGos in einen Topf geworfen werden.
Dann dieses typisch "gefühlte" Wissen von 99%, schwerer Facepalm incoming.
Da aber Stripper für den Vergleich eh nicht taugen, nimmt man nun einmal GoGos für den Vergleich.
Zu "meiner" Zeit waren bei den entsprechenden Firmen Teams die in etwa 3:1 Verhältnis von Tänzerinnen zu Tänzern hatten, die man für Events buchen konnte.
Selbiges kann man wahrscheinlich auch heute ganz normal bei Großraumdiscos feststellen, muß jemand berichten der noch in die Disco geht.


Bonkic schrieb:


> stripperINNEN sind -in der wahrnehmung der "gaffer" (!)- vermutlich lediglich irgendwelche, jederzeit austauschbaren random-schlampen.


Ah ja und Stripper wie die Chippendales sind für die Frauen dann halt austauschbare Random-Schwänze. 
Das alles läßt tief blicken.

Den einzigen Fehler den sie bei Microsoft gemacht haben, war gezielt nur nach einem kleinen Frauenteam zu suchen anstatt ein "normales" Discoteam zu holen.
Gejammert hätte auch in diesem Fall jemand nur dann wären sie frei nach der Irren die hier rumgeistert halt nur keine Megamachos die die Frauen vergewaltigen wollten (sondern auch den Mann?) - legalize rape


----------



## Oray (20. März 2016)

Oh man ... ohhh mannn ... Diese Wessies halten sich schon für was besonderes. 
Komische Mentalität ... 
Frauen knapp bekleidet ... ist doch was schönes oder nicht? Ist das wirklich Sexystisch ... ??? Auf einer After Show Party? Bohh bitte Gott bitte geht alle sterben ...  

Und das sag ich als Deutscher !


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (20. März 2016)

alu355 schrieb:


> Hier ist soviel...Quark...das es schon weh tut.
> Zum einen, daß hier mal wieder zur Bestätigung der eigenen "Argumente" Stripper mit GoGos in einen Topf geworfen werden.
> Dann dieses typisch "gefühlte" Wissen von 99%, schwerer Facepalm incoming.
> Da aber Stripper für den Vergleich eh nicht taugen, nimmt man nun einmal GoGos für den Vergleich.
> ...



Danke... ich finde es auch monströs peinlich, dass man die in einen Topf wirft.

Oh als Tänzer ist es übrigens speziell bei Frauenlastigen Veranstaltungen nicht besonders leicht, denn Frauen sind was solche Sachen (GoGos) angeht deutlich mehr "touchy". Bei mir wurde regelmäßig versucht in den Schritt zu fassen. Allgemein wurde ich deutlich mehr begrapscht und betatscht (ein Grund warum ich es dann sein hab lassen), als meine weiblichen Kolleginnen. Die meinten, dass es daran liegt, dass Türsteher eher keine Frau aus der Disco oder aus der Veranstaltung werfen würden. Bei den Kolleginnen reichte meistens schon, wenn man sie angequatscht hat, um zu fliegen. Wie ich bereits sagte, die Uniform ist echt seltsam, aber ansich ist das ein respektabler und anstrengender Beruf und daraus eine derartige Sexismus Debatte zu machen, finde ich frech und lässt die Verfechter des Feminismus in dem Fall wieder völlig dämlich aussehen. 
Oh BTW: Meine Kolleginnen waren zumindest damals (2003-4) deutlich besser bezahlt als ich.


----------



## Honigpumpe (20. März 2016)

Oray schrieb:


> Und das sag ich als Deutscher !



Weißte was, ich zahl jedes Jahr 2000 Euro Soli für solche Vollpfosten wie Dich. Geh Du sterben! Ich bin dafür, die Mauer wieder aufzubauen, damit wir endlich Ruhe vor diesen Faschisten haben! Ihr wollt blühende Landschaften? Verdient sie euch selbst! Aber nicht mehr von meinen Steuergeldern!


----------



## Bonkic (20. März 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Weißte was, ich zahl jedes Jahr 2000 Euro Soli für solche Vollpfosten wie Dich. Geh Du sterben! Ich bin dafür, die Mauer wieder aufzubauen, damit wir endlich Ruhe vor diesen Faschisten haben! Ihr wollt blühende Landschaften? Verdient sie euch selbst! Aber nicht mehr von meinen Steuergeldern!



du hast also verstanden, was er meint?
ich nicht. wie kommt er jetzt in gottes namen auf eine ossi-wessi-geschichte? *amkopfkratz*



und zu oben noch:
ich hab nirgends stripper und gogos in einen topf geworfen.
jemand brachte die chippendales ins spiel und darauf hab ich geantwortet, wie man aber eigentlich auch an meinem beitrag erkennen kann.


----------



## eastwood0212 (21. März 2016)

Beim nächsten mal auch ein paar Typen organisieren und dann gibts für jeden was


----------



## Exar-K (22. März 2016)

Das war dann jetzt aber genug Off-Topic.
Falls ihr das Bedürfnis verspürt eure packende Konversation fortzuführen, erstellt bitte einen separaten Thread im Forum.


Edit: Da meine Bitte anscheinend ignoriert wurde, fliegen die themenfremden Beiträge jetzt ins digitale Nirvana.


----------

